# New in Dubai



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, am new in Dubai as of two weeks from the UK. Don't really know anyone here. Am looking for new friends, groups here to meet up with. Aged 33, professional, like cinema, sport, restaurants etc. Please reply if interested! Thanks, P


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Hi, am new in Dubai as of two weeks from the UK. Don't really know anyone here. Am looking for new friends, groups here to meet up with. Aged 33, professional, like cinema, sport, restaurants etc. Please reply if interested! Thanks, P


We go out every weekend and there is a thread that goes up weekly, detailing our plans. I suggest that you come along to one of our nights out - I've met some truly amazing people that way. There was only about 5 of us at the beginning and we now have a really big group, so come along next weekend. Everyone is made to feel very welcome!


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> We go out every weekend and there is a thread that goes up weekly, detailing our plans. I suggest that you come along to one of our nights out - I've met some truly amazing people that way. There was only about 5 of us at the beginning and we now have a really big group, so come along next weekend. Everyone is made to feel very welcome!


Thanks Maz, how do I get to find out about this, when does the thread go up?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Thanks Maz, how do I get to find out about this, when does the thread go up?


It normally goes up on Sunday or Monday. Just keep a lookout for it. It's normally entitled Nights out or Weekend plans, with the dates for that weekend in the title line.

I believe that Caldewa will be posting the plans for next weekend but after than things will most likely be a bit quiet until the New Year when Crazymazy is back (most people have started heading home!!


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> It normally goes up on Sunday or Monday. Just keep a lookout for it. It's normally entitled Nights out or Weekend plans, with the dates for that weekend in the title line.
> 
> I believe that Caldewa will be posting the plans for next weekend but after than things will most likely be a bit quiet until the New Year when Crazymazy is back (most people have started heading home!!


Great thanks Maz, will keep a look out


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey paul,
do not know if you got my message or nor but have added you as a friend. I am 35 and have been here for 7 months now also looking to meet new friends outside work let ne know if you want to meet up.
Jo







PaulUK said:


> Hi, am new in Dubai as of two weeks from the UK. Don't really know anyone here. Am looking for new friends, groups here to meet up with. Aged 33, professional, like cinema, sport, restaurants etc. Please reply if interested! Thanks, P


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

joannem said:


> Hey paul,
> do not know if you got my message or nor but have added you as a friend. I am 35 and have been here for 7 months now also looking to meet new friends outside work let ne know if you want to meet up.
> Jo


Hi Jo
Sent you private message - did you get my email address?


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd be interested in getting together for coffees or drinks if anyone is arranging anything.


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

How about meeting for lunch tomorrow at Barasti tomorrow ? anyone1/
paul I will email you about this
Jo




QUOTE=Spellbound;81828]I'd be interested in getting together for coffees or drinks if anyone is arranging anything.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Sure- that would be lovely (it happens to be my bday as well).


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

Arh well that is nice may I ask how old?






Spellbound said:


> Sure- that would be lovely (it happens to be my bday as well).


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

26 now. Are you in your 20's or 30's?

Shall we open the Barasti invite up to the board do you think?


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

[I have just turned 35![] yep sounds good the more the merrier!
But as it gets busy down there an we cannot book I suggest we get there for 12 in case we have to wait for a table. What do you think?
Jo

QUOTE=Spellbound;81836]26 now. Are you in your 20's or 30's?

Shall we open the Barasti invite up to the board do you think?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Have added you as a contact so we don't need to post numbers on here. If you accept I will send my mob number. 12 is cool. Is Paul coming?


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep just got it thanks I will give you my mobile also. Yep I will ask Paul in a while as he has gone shopping at the moment.
What is your name by the way.
Jo


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Jo, just let me know when you are there and an idea of what you look like!


----------



## joannem (Jun 22, 2008)

I will text you when I arrive. I am bout 5.3 long dark hair probably have it tied up. what about you can I spot you there if it is busy! :}


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Sent you some descriptive details by PM


----------



## ag21west (Dec 21, 2008)

Paul I'm also new to Dubai and up for meeting for drinks, cafe-ing or lunch. drop me a line.


----------

